# Grunting squirming and straining in 3 month old



## Pen_esque (Feb 12, 2008)

My EBF DD occasionally will grunt and squirm and cry and in pain and I don't know what to do to help her. She's asleep now, but we had a really horrible 90 minutes tonight. It seems to hit, when it does, in the evening. I don't think she is constipated and while it may be gas, I was not able to get much out of her.

I tried sitting her up, laying her on her tummy, all the usual burp and fart actions we've learned together (this kid can fart up a storm) but still she struggled, squirmed and cried, sometimes shouting. It just kills me to see her in pain.

She eventually agreed to nurse and then fell asleep.

So how to prevent this?

It's obviously not a milk allergy as I am vegan. Might it be soy? Or wheat? DH was not happy when I mentioned maybe cutting these out for a while when we don't _know_ they are the problem, but of course I will if that's the obvious thing to do. I just don't know.

She is otherwise happy and healthy and cute as an ever lovin' button...


----------



## NaturalMama311 (Aug 4, 2008)

We started having the same problem with our 3 month old EBF DD about a week ago. We got some natural Gripe Water (Baby Bliss I think?) and it works wonders!!! She stopped grunting in about 5-10 minutes and was back to her smiling, happy self again. I know there are a few kinds of gripe water out there, we got the natural kind at Rite Aid. HTH!


----------



## Pen_esque (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah, thanks. Alas the gripe water wasn't doing it last night, but she did stop yelling long enough to take it, she loves that stuff!


----------



## OrchideZ (Mar 2, 2008)

I am in the same boat as you with baby the same age.
Do you have a vibrating bouncer chair? When my guy is in pain and fussy where burping/rocking and gripe water doesn't work, I put him in the chair and he usually instantly is quiet. Then 10 minutes later, he has a huge poop.








That has worked for me w/o fail until a few days ago.
I have noticed he is drooling a lot, trying to eat his fist and likes using his Raz-baby teether I just cracked open for him. I suspect my guy might be an early tooth cutter.








Could this be the case with your baby?


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

We found that tummy-to-tummy lying down with back-patting helped the tummy feel better in the evening.


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

We go through the same thing a few nights a week. I try all I can to make sure I get all the gas out of him I can... quite a feat, this kid is super gassy. I think he may be cutting teeth also. He's always trying to eat his hands, he won't really put anything in his mouth that isn't his hands or my nipple though.


----------

